# Tank temperature



## fishfan1989 (Jun 26, 2012)

What should the ideal temperature of a saltwater tanks with fish and live rock be?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

76-82. Try to keep it somewhat on the lower side, as some snails get cooked in the warmer water.


----------



## fishfan1989 (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you! Should I just leave my heater on constantly at that temperature, on the lower side of that scale?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Set it like at 78-79, they never really keep the temp you set it at. You'll have to see what it keeps your tank at when on that setting.


----------



## fishfan1989 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi thanks, different problem now; how do I check the salt water with the hydrometer in my tank? I've added salt (the sand is already in) and stirred but every time I am getting a different reading, should I leave it a while and try again? How long will the salt take to mix with the water in the whole tank?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Well, your using a Hydrometer, and you may not get the same reading twice. If you have a powerhead in the tank helping you mix it, then I'd just wait a few minutes then test. Hold the Hydrometer upside down, then stick it in the water until you get to the middle, then turn it right side up, and fill it. When finished, rinse it out with fresh water.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

As Reefing Madness has stated you probably wont get the same reading twice with a hydrometer..i would get a refractor when funds become available..best piece of equipment you can have if keeping salwater tank imo.i mix my salt 24 hour in a 5 gallon buck with a powerhead and a heater before i add to the display..and that brings me back to your temp question..your saltwater that your putting in your tank needs to be at or very close to the temp of your tank..fish, inverts and corals do not like a sudden temp drop or increase.i try to keep mine at a + or - 4 degree temp change in a 24 hour period.

Rick


----------



## fishfan1989 (Jun 26, 2012)

Is there an easy way of getting the water temp of my WC water to the temp of my tank before doing the change? Do I need to get another heater? Or will it matter? My tank is 8.25 gallons so quite small


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Yea, you should really use another heater.


----------



## fishfan1989 (Jun 26, 2012)

Should I have the light on / how often should i have it on with my aquarium? I only have cured live rock and sand in the aquarium at this point?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

You don't have to run it if you don't want to. I usually tell em to run everything like you had it all set up already. 8-10 hours. But, its not necessary in a cycling tank.


----------



## fishfan1989 (Jun 26, 2012)

I have added live rock (already cured) to my new tank, how long should I let it run before adding invertebrates and fish? I've heard I need to let it cycle or something? Is this correct? The water temp, salinity and ph are all good


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Fully Cured Live Rock will allow you to put in fish and inverts within a weeks time frame. But, you should test for Ammonia, Nitrites and Nitrates before adding anything. Amm and Trites should read 0, and Nitrates below 40.
Aquarium Nitrogen Cycle and cycling. Methods for ammonia, nitrite removal.


----------

